# Give Credit Where Credit is Due - but ask first....



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey everyone. Just a friendly reminder (I'm filling in from experience here...) please make sure if you use pictures, quoted information, website links or any general information/logos from someone's website that you don't just give credit to that person on your website, but you ask permission first. 

People can get offended (and it's understandable - these people many times have to pay for these pictures themselves) if they find their pictures on other websites and permission wasn't asked first. You also have to think - the animal in the picture looked like they did while they were at said farm - they can't vouch for how the animal looks/performs/does after it's been sold and moved.

Again, not knocking anyone nor saying everyone gets upset - there are just some who do, (again understandable) and I've just been there and I can promise I'm not one to want to step on anyone's toes, get anyone upset or "steal" --- even if not intended - and I hate to have anyone else feel that way - because you feel bad. Especially when all it takes is a "can I use this photo on my website". Even if the animal is now yours, that photo isn't and in all honesty, sometimes those pictures you see on websites aren't even theirs - so they can't rightfully give permission....soooo....it's really not a big deal...just please ask first if you want to use photos, quotes or information on your website.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, most definatly ask permission. I don't like it when people use my photos without saying "courtesy of Muddy Creek Farm" or something like that. I personally do not mind if they ask me I just want the credit. As taking photos of those bratty little goats is hard work!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup. and as for me credit isn't _always_ the *biggest* deal (however, MUCH appreciated) - I just want to be asked first. Especially b/c sometimes I've got private arrangements where credit isn't necessarily required on my website - but that doesn't give anyone else the rights to that photo...
Again - just putting in my .02 b/c I've been there - done that - had the email. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

See, that is exactly _why_ you ask. People have different "wants" lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I asked for pictures of a goats parents, received pictures and then asked if I could put them on my website. She got upset and said no, but sent me different pictures that I could use (I thought they were better pictures actually  ) but Unfortunatly I didn't save them and lost them so I ended up not even putting them up.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

you're right and it made me think
so i looked over my website
there no nais pics but they give you the code to use
there is ron paul pics but i don't think they'll mind...?
however
eliya
i need to apologize to you 
i used a pic of Beric without your permission
or giving you credit :sigh: 
if you wish i will take it off
i am sorry :worried:
(credit now given)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use pictured pedigrees for my website and I always ask permission and give credit before I use pictures. I know I wouldn't want anybody using my pictures without my permission first!


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

I so agree, it is annoying, and disrespectful. Asking makes all the difference. What is even worse is when you spend hours designing something like a graphic or logo for your site and go to great lengths to make sure it does not look anything like anyone else's you have seen out of respect for others and someone else takes 2 minutes to copy and paste it to their site, if you are lucky they may go to the effort to change something small so they can call it their own. That is annoying, not that they used it, but that they don't ask and call it their own design.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Update:
i gave credit where credit is due and i have asked and been granted permission from eliya
and from amy :wink:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

There are lots of new members on here - and while browsing a few websites - I thought I would bump this up as a friendly reminder - it goes without saying we all know how much heartache, work, love and energy are put into our herds - and it reflects in each years kiddings and shows --- as well as on our websites, so please, remember to ask permission.

Thanks yall!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh, good reminder for sure. I came across a website the other day with a picture of MY buck that I took, the people never asked, didn't give curtesy of...or anything. I dont' allow right clicking on my website so there is a harder chance of someone copying or saving, but when they take the pic, don't give me credit, then just put it on there website where everyone can use it. It makes me mad. So anywho, I confronted them and kindly told them about it and they took the pictures down immidately even though I said it was fine if they use it as long as they give credit. I was kind about it and said how they have a Copyright on there website and so do I so how would they like it if I just started using pictures from their website. I spend so much time on pictures and text, it's disapointing when people take that and don't ask first.

By the way, the people must like to copy things, because I noticed something that I could have sworn I saw from someone's website and was right...they copied Capriola-nd's pricing list for does, bucks, and wethers. All they did was copy Capriola-nd's pricing list that she created. It made me upset...So Olivia...if you see this, I can pm their website so you can get ahold of them and get credit for it at least if ya want.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Kylie - how do you disable right clicks on freewebs??

I think you bring up a very nice point Bona Fide. I know that you weren't pointing fingers or anything - but it is a good reminder - :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Topics like this make me nervous! I had to double check to make sure I don't have anything that's not mine. But nope, all pictures were taken by yours truly, and my banner is made from free clip-art. I sure hope I didn't miss anything!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

{{By the way, the people must like to copy things, because I noticed something that I could have sworn I saw from someone's website and was right...they copied Capriola-nd's pricing list for does, bucks, and wethers. All they did was copy Capriola-nd's pricing list that she created. It made me upset...So Olivia...if you see this, I can pm their website so you can get ahold of them and get credit for it at least if ya want.}} { quote}.

Olivia did see it, and right on her web site it plainly says not to use her stuff!!

I asked before posting pics of my goats that aren't mine. We all know how long it can take to get a decent looking picture, so yea, I totally agree, but I need to check and make sure credit is accounted for, I may have left a couple out ...
Thanks for the good reminder!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Allison: On freewebs...I believe you go to the page you want, but don't go into the editting area yet. At the top of the page it says page options...go to that and somewhere in there is I think mouse options and then it will have a drop down arrow that says "disable right click". If you can't find it let me know and i'll go to freewebs and give ya better instructions.

Vicoria, I sure am glad Olivia saw that, it even made me upset to see that. It had a lot of goat pic links on the website with no credit given and just a lot of copied text and stuff. Looks like they spent most the time on the website just copy and pasting. 

Everyone works so hard with their websites, taking pictures, and thinking up text and it's very disapointing when people don't respect that enough to ask and give credit.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, I saw it! It actually was pretty funny! I don't really care so, so much but it is on my website to not copy, so you'd think they'd respect that. :roll: But I'm not going to throw a fit about it.  Actually, after seeing it, I went to my website and changed a couple things. I wanted to anyways. . . . 

Now I am nervous and need to go and check my site!! I did copy a free logo for our soap page, but that's okay, right??

Oh, and on the disable right-clicking thing. I think (not positive, but I think) that it only disables the home page. I put that on our website and it only works on the home page, so :shrug: - not sure if that works for all pages. I'm gonna go check w/ my site really quick.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The disable right clicking works on all my pages...just checked. :wink: Olivia, it's fine to copy the free logo and those kind of things. I do think you have to be a member though to use logos like AGS or ADGA though.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's strange. It only blocks the home page. Maybe I need to play around with it, see if it will do all pages. . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, ya know when you are on the "manage pages/or somethin like that" page, at the top of each individual page you have to press the disable right click. Anywho, hope you can get it all figured out. I know I feel a lot better having that on there.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you have to go to every page individually and change it to not allow right clicks. I did mine today. It takes a few minutes but worth it!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I see how that would work! Thanks! Will try it asap.

Just in looking at your site Kylee, the "Sale Barn" page has not been disabled yet. Not sure if you wanted it that way but just in case you didn't know.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

please don't bite my head off
just wanted to let y'all know

you can go to ANY web page and push the print screen/SysRq button on your key board
then open your paint proggy and click edit then paste and get a "screenie" 
disabling right clicks does not stop ppl from copying

i agree with y'all about getting permission and not using others pics but there really isnt alot you can do
so is the world of the 'net :shrug:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

lol doesn't have to be that complicated HH - you can highlight it and CTRL C and it's copied or even save it - it's more of like a lock - it only keeps an honest man honest...

And I wasn't trying to call anyone out, point fingers or have everyone go into lock down mode, just wanted to remind the newbies who may not realize that people do respect rec'ing credit for their work.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe I was thinking the same thing 
I actually did this for something recently. I can't remember what it was but I just needed this one specific thing and I couldn't copy it so I just hit print screen. (my dad wants to build me a stylist station and the picture I liked i couldnt copy so hence my inprovision  )

actually sometimes they even have the ability to highlight taken away! Some people go through great lengths to try to keep it from being able to be "taken"



heavenlyhaven said:


> please don't bite my head off
> just wanted to let y'all know
> 
> you can go to ANY web page and push the print screen/SysRq button on your key board
> ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Olivia for telling me that...i'll have to be sure to change it to disabled.

Oh gosh, I know, there are many ways to get the picture off the web page. I know several ways to, even w/ the disabled right click, but a lot of people don't know how to do it and if they do the right click to save or copy something it pops up and says "disabled right clicking" or something to that sort and might remind them that this stuff is copy righted.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Completly understand. I keep finding graphics all over ebay of my stuff. So I totally understand the frustration.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I changed all the pages except the "Pedigree" page (where people can see pedigrees of upcoming and born kids). I put a note up top that they are welcome to copy and paste their kids pedigree but that I would appreciate having credit given to me (those things took a looonnng time! )

Well, I guess there is nothing you can really do to stop people from copying. Oh, well! We'll survive, I guess! :greengrin:


----------

